# Black puppy hates being in sun.



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

Harley, the now 15 week old black GSD doesn't want to be in the sunshine and will squeeze into any shade she can find. I'm Ok with that until we were at the park and she REFUSED to move from a shade spot. I had to drag/carry her so far then she would walk in search of the next shade spot. It was about 3pm, no clouds, high 80's. I found a stream and she happily splashed around and laid down in it. Later that night, she hid in the basement stairwell outside from the sun while I was trying to walk and play with her and the other dog. I also notice when I get home from work she hides in the shade instead of staying in the open playing with us. I cant let her get wet every time we have to be in the sun, yet I don't want to drag her around forcefully. What can I do?


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Black attracts the sun... she was too hot! She was looking for shade to keep cool. Please don't force her to be out in the sun.

Make sure she has plenty of water to keep cool. Can you get her a baby pool for the yard? I didn't take my guys out last night until after 8pm and they aren't even all black.


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Same here-black pup did not like the sun and would shadow hop. Don't force the pup to be in the sun they know if they are too hot. As they get older their body regulates heat better and you will see them becoming more tolerant. My girl at a year will play in the sun until she is too hot then she finds a shady place to rest. I always have a bucket of cold water available if we are playing or training.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

So your concern is that she has more common sense than some humans who end up in the hospital because they've been baking I the sun all day?


----------



## JPrice (Feb 19, 2011)

Jax's Mom said:


> So your concern is that she has more common sense than some humans who end up in the hospital because they've been baking I the sun all day?


:thumbup:


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I wouldn't want to be in the sun at 3pm with a black fur coat on.
Smart puppy you have thier. Try going out early in the morning or later in the evening when the sun is not as strong, your puppy will appreciate it.


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

My 12-week old blue pup doesn't like the sun AT ALL!! I take her on walks early in the morn and late at night right now as we're going through 100 degree heat wave the past 2 weeks. She shadow hops like nobody's business and when she decides she's done - she's done!! She'll lay down in the grass in a random front yard when I'm walking her and won't move!! LOL


----------



## TheNamesNelson (Apr 4, 2011)

As a puppy my boy would avoid the sun at all costs. I think their young bodies aren't as tolerant of the heat the sun produces as much as adults. I know now at 16 months my boy will run out and play in the sun, it can be 95 degrees out here and he will want to go outside to play. Complete 180.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

Sasha, my black GSD, still has problems being out in the heat and she is 3 yrs old. It's a hard adjustment since I have no problems being out in the heat but she suffers heat exhaustion in just 10 min outside. 
My other GSD, Meika, would jump to shade spots hiking when she was younger but has built up a tolerance, I would never, ever force her out in the heat though. We hike in 100 degrees and leave the Sasha at home


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

My girl is a blanket back. She does the same thing. I just adjust to her and bought her a cooling blanket so if we are out at an event, I can help keep her cool.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

PiedPiperInKC said:


> My 12-week old blue pup doesn't like the sun AT ALL!! I take her on walks early in the morn and late at night right now as we're going through 100 degree heat wave the past 2 weeks. She shadow hops like nobody's business and when she decides she's done - she's done!! She'll lay down in the grass in a random front yard when I'm walking her and won't move!! LOL


Yeah , its almost 100 degree here and its only 9:30 lol TWC is predicting 110 for us today...even our pool is already 95 degrees.

I don't walk the dogs on the roads during these hot days.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I recently bought a pair of of black tennis shoes. What can I say, they were stylish! 

Anyway, I've noticed that within literally a minute of standing in the direct sun, the tops of my feet are burning! Actual pain on the tops of my feet from standing in the sun in my black shoes. 

Adjust to your dog.


----------



## spidermilk (Mar 18, 2010)

My dog is 1.5 years old, black and tan, and also hates being in the sun on a hot day. So we walk at night and we are lucky enough to have a park within walking distance where we can run around/hike at night. In addition, for exercise on hot sunny days I either take him somewhere swimming-based (see if there are any hiking trails around creeks or lakes in your area), or we walk somewhere wooded where it is shady, or we just play in the backyard where there is a full kiddy pool for him to cool off in.

I think that maybe because your puppy is so young he is also probably tired and as he gets older he might tolerate the sun a little more. If not, like others said, adjust to him. 

I have considered getting one of those cooling jackets or something for my dog or putting a white tshirt on him- but it is really only on the HOTTEST days that he doesn't enjoy going outside.


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

The point to being out during the day is thats when the kids and parents are in the park. If I wait until the sun goes down, there's no-one to try socializing with. We had walked a flat 200 ft and she took a few treats from strangers. NOT any high level of activity. I'm very pale and prone to sunburn, I'm not trying to get burnt either. I had a ice cold Biggie cup of water for her too. Our other dog was raised in a house with only two people, never socialized with kids, dogs, or other people and I don't want her to be like him. I don't know where else to take her that kids and adults are being active thats cool and not indoors. 

Also, she's going to have to go in the sun to potty. I'm not going to let her go potty in the house just to keep her cool and reverse the house breaking training.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Plenty of kids I know go out to play at the park after dinner when it is cooler for them (and bonus - cool for you and your dog). 

No one suggested letting her potty inside your house. Is there not one ounce of shade in your yard where she can do her business?

This isn't a training or socialization problem. It's a survival problem. She is telling you that it is just too hot for her. If you insist on taking her out, get her a cooling jacket to help her stay cool. I do lots of my socialization at PetSmart on hot (or really runny) days. I'm careful around other dogs and there are plenty of pet people willing to help you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Try buying her a cooling coat. I got mine at a dog show. The maker is out of Florida and am very happy with it other than the fact that, stupid me, bought one with black on it. I know...how dumb was I?!

Home
Chamois Gear


It has the Shamwow material (whatever it is) sewn to a colorful material. Plastic clips on adjustable straps. They measure your dog to get the right size and it was not terribly expensive. I had her out on a hot day and it took about an hour for it to stop cooling and you just resoak it in cold water. I felt under it often and she was very cool.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

To, from, and at the park, what type of surface are you walking on?


----------



## Cammotwin (Jun 27, 2011)

The ground is old asphalt at the parks dek rink and walkway. I tried to get her to walk in the grass along side the pavement and she doesn't want anything to do with the grass even. This is a large county park that closes at dusk. There's only lights at small child playground and I'm not sure I want her to be with 2yr olds yet.

I live in a ranch style house on a bit of a hill with open yard all directions, a pine tree 20 ft from the front door, not much shade.

The responses I got at first were as if I was forcing her to run around. I admit I'm defensive. I wouldn't try to hurt her. She's very shy outside of the household. I take her to Petsmart classes and she hides under my chair nearly the whole time. If anyone knows any good pet friendly areas in the South Hills of Pittsburgh I'm open to ideas.


----------

